
How to Qualify Sales Leads with Natural Language Processing - mrborgen
https://medium.com/xeneta/boosting-sales-with-machine-learning-fbcf2e618be3#.be1m9qw2a
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861512)

